# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball 'Scarlet Queen'



## e-spice (May 19, 2018)

This is my best Fireball clone with a very good blooming.

e-spice


----------



## abax (May 19, 2018)

Lovely flower and branching as well. Excellent.


----------



## John M (May 20, 2018)

Drool!


----------



## eaborne (May 20, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tomkalina (May 20, 2018)

Well done, Geff! Can you take a photo of the whole plant?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 20, 2018)

How old is the plant?


----------



## JasonG (May 20, 2018)

An excellent plant. Great job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monocotman (May 20, 2018)

Wow amazing!
David


----------



## jkarlbarlow (May 20, 2018)

Great color!


----------



## orchid527 (May 20, 2018)

To my eye, it is near perfection. Mike


----------



## e-spice (May 20, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Well done, Geff! Can you take a photo of the whole plant?



Sure - I noticed another flower is open now.


----------



## e-spice (May 20, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> How old is the plant?



I got it as a seedling about ten years ago. It wasn't a really strong grower until it got a little bigger. It's currently in a 5.5-inch pot.


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2018)

Beautiful flowering !!!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2018)

e-spice said:


> I got it as a seedling about ten years ago. It wasn't a really strong grower until it got a little bigger. It's currently in a 5.5-inch pot.



S/h? Do you grow it indoors in your basement cool?


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2018)

Wahhhh!!! 
Yay besseae hybrids! Best FVF I've seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 21, 2018)

Outstanding!! Pop!!


----------



## chris20 (May 21, 2018)

Wonderful.


----------



## grubea (May 21, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## e-spice (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. The flowers are more red than the picture shows. The light from the setting sun makes it glow. My wife said it's her favorite orchid ever. It might be my favorite too.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2018)

The pot is kind of confusing. Did you have to air-layer stolonous growths?


----------



## e-spice (May 24, 2018)

NYEric said:


> The pot is kind of confusing. Did you have to air-layer stolonous growths?



I leave a gap at the top of the pot and fill in additional medium when they start growing upward. I have to repot less often that way. Does that clarify it for you?


----------



## suzyquec (May 24, 2018)

Spectacular!
Suzy


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2018)

Yes, the plants seem sooooooo deep in the pot!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2018)

a very special plant and flower


----------



## Erythrone (May 27, 2018)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abax (May 31, 2018)

outstanding blooming e-spice. The texture of the flowers look like satin.


----------



## raymond (May 31, 2018)

wow very nice


----------



## chrismende (Jun 1, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow, talk about floriferous! Great show! :clap:


----------



## Peru (Jun 4, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2018)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2018)

However you are growing it, keep it up. Fantastic display!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow! That is a great one!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks again for such nice comments.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> However you are growing it, keep it up. Fantastic display!



Sorry Kyushu - I just noticed this. It's grown semi hydro style under LED lighting in my basement.

e-sice


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2018)

Amazing


----------

